# arrow keys not working with flash games



## chrisman1 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi,
I am unable to use my arrow keys when playing flash games online. The arrow keys work on other activities (i.e. word documents, scrolling up and down on web pages,...). I'm not certain if this is the problem, but I use to be able to use the arrow keys when the operating system was Vista, but when I upgraded to Windows 7 is around the time I noticed the problem began (not positive, though). I've seen other comments about being certain you click the pointer inside the game, press f7 key, but none of these work. Any suggestions will be greatly aprreciated. Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Could be a flash issue, or possibly the game has the keys disabled.


----------

